# Tractor of the Month- January



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting submissions for Tractor of the Month!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

*1945 Ford 2N*

My 1945 Ford 2N..I have owned it since 1998 and it is a daily worker around the estate..









Here it is with my 5' Kingkutter Finish mower.










http://www.tractorforum.com/photo/04-28-2009013-327.html


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Ken N Tx said:


> My 1945 Ford 2N..I have owned it since 1998 and it is a daily worker around the estate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice
Those old fords are sharp


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/honda-5013-fourwheel-steering-tractor-343.html

Here is my Honda 5013 that I am in the process of repainting. It'll look a lot better when it's all done.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> Here is my Honda 5013 that I am in the process of repainting. It'll look a lot better when it's all done.


That would be so cool with a diesel in it! Bye


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We need three more guys!


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

What the heck. I'll throw in my 1954 Pond. One of the last to use the Pond name before switching over to Wheelhorse. In the family since new.









http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/a-horse-before-it-was-a-horse-889.html

Jeff


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> That would be so cool with a diesel in it! Bye


That is a beefy little booger!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pond1954 said:


> What the heck. I'll throw in my 1954 Pond. One of the last to use the Pond name before switching over to Wheelhorse. In the family since new.
> 
> View attachment 11967
> 
> ...


OMG! That is the coolest little old tractor I have seen in a while!  You just have to add your registry to make it legal. Bye


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> OMG! That is the coolest little old tractor I have seen in a while!  You just have to add your registry to make it legal. Bye


OK, it's all registered with a link as per the rules which I will openly admit I did not read. Thanks for bringing that up.

Jeff


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a quick message to Ken N Tx, you need to put the link to your registry in your post.
Cheers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

farmertim said:


> Just a quick message to Ken N Tx, you need to put the link to your registry in your post.
> Cheers.


I can't now time has lapsed..You can as a Mod...


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

pond1954 said:


> What the heck. I'll throw in my 1954 Pond. One of the last to use the Pond name before switching over to Wheelhorse. In the family since new.
> 
> View attachment 11967
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Great little tractor!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Ken N Tx said:


> I can't now time has lapsed..You can as a Mod...


Done sorry about the delay....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*entry*

I'll re-enter the Ford,I guess. 1967 Ford LGT 165 http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/mine-now-18381


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I re-entered the Ford,but MAN,THAT '54 POND LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

awesome tractors! I did the VOTE


----------



## TractorNuts (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the 54' Pond. Sweet! The Ford lawn tractor looks like something I road around on as a kid. Very cool too!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That single vote is actually someone else, but I liked that Honda, because it looks kinda like a snowmobile. Those Japanese sure had an eye for tough looks back in the day!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> That single vote is actually someone else, but I liked that Honda, because it looks kinda like a snowmobile. Those Japanese sure had an eye for tough looks back in the day!


Tough like the Honda scamp?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

farmertim said:


> Tough like the Honda scamp?


Exactly! It took American carmakers a couple decades before they started matching the Japanese quality.


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Ford and Pond. Both look Correct,Unviolated restos That anybody would be proud of. GOOD JOB TO BOTH OWNERS.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you,farmallpat. I really like the Ford ,but I still think the '54 Pond is AWSOME!


----------



## 546cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

If you really want to see a collection of Fords and a Jacobsen take a gander at this. Jacobsen made tractors for Ford that Jacobsen is the same tractor as a Ford LT-195. The last one is a diesel. Very rare. These all belong to a fellow in Michigan.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang what beauty of site.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, 54cowboy,can you tell me who,in Michigan? I've got the Jacobsen LHT 195,and I need some info.


----------

